# house breaking help



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently (within last 5 weeks) rescued a 10 month old GSD.
she was still with the breeder( a friend of mines sister) who died unexpectedly.
Madison spent almost a week in her kennel till someone realized my friends sister passed. she has adapted to her new home but having a difficult time with house breaking.
we currently have a 2 year old female GSD that I rescued when she was 4 months old and had her house broken within 3 weeks and she is a gem.

Both dogs get along well, the new puppy is very cautious I suspect she had little interaction with humans other than the breeder. she takes a while to "warm up"
to people once she does she is a loving pup.

my problem is she will out of no where cop a squat. she is crated, she goes directly from the crate to her spot she does her business and is rewarded. today out of nowhere she stood in front of me and urinated. mind you she was out 15 minutes prior and passed a large amount of urine not once but twice.
I displined her made a big stink that her behavior was wrong and she went right into her crate.

any ideas? if I cant brealk her of this I will be frced to find her a new home 
my older GSD is a gem I dont want them getting into a "marking" war.
the older knows what the pup is doing is wrong, she moans and finds a place to stay far away she knows I am not happy! :help:


----------



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

she has been to the vet within last week and she has a clean bill of health.
while I was typing my wife discovered a stained area rug in another room! :wild:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Tether her to you. No freedom in the house. Start back to basics 101. Like she is a 8 week old puppy. If she has the chance to leave your eye sight and potty you messed up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm by no means a gsd expert but I've had mine for 6 months & yours sounds like mine a couple months ago. Dexter my boy hasn't had a problem for a while now so I can say he is finally house broken but not too long ago he would do exactly what yours did. Even after I thought he had finally gotten the idea he went & did something like that. It's all just a matter of patience & constant repetition.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

could you have inadvertently given her a cue to urinate? or startled her? I dunno but am thinking about how kids sometimes wet their pants out-of-the-blue and it is a reaction to something in their environment. Likely fear.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

EDIT: Upon re-reading your post, I will be more blunt. I think you are looking for ANY EXCUSE to get rid-off the dog because essentially it was thrust-upon you in the first place. You mentioned several things in your post that were contextually unnecessary information unless you really were saying something else. As I said the likely reason for spontaneous urination is fear of reprisal/feeling unwanted, the dog is attune to that.

Find the dog a better-home than you can offer.


----------

